# PM Research Lathe and Liney Halo Radial



## Penguingeoff (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi from Tassie. I hate this site. After looking around here, I bought the PMR lathe kit (started on it after getting tooling from the US). Now I find myself waiting for the Halo kit. Just ordered from Liney. Just joking about hating this site. Already built Elmers Tiny (full size and 1/2 size), his beam engine, have a Whittle V-8 one third done (crank took 28 hrs). I am planning to power the lathe with the radial. Great place for info though guys. Geoff. (ps - been a machinist for 44 years)


----------



## ChooChooMike (Oct 20, 2009)

> Already built Elmers Tiny (full size and 1/2 size), his beam engine, have a Whittle V-8 one third done (crank took 28 hrs)



Ahem, Geoff, pictures are required here th_wwp th_rulze and videos are a huge bonus !!

Just teasing of course !! 

A very warm welcome to our little corner of the world. Grab a cup of your favorite beverage and join in !!

Mike


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 20, 2009)

geoff:
Welcome, glad to have you here on this site. And you are boosting the us economy and US exports. ;D
Sounds like you are having fun.
Yes the members hear like pictures.
Tin


----------



## b.lindsey (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome Geoff...happy you found the site.

Bill


----------



## Maryak (Oct 20, 2009)

Geoff,

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Best Regards
Bob


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Geoff.
Would love to see the build of your engine.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM Geoff.

Rick


----------



## cobra428 (Oct 20, 2009)

Geoff,
Welcome. I working on a Whittle V8.....just started. Would love to see pics of yours......because you know the drill around here.......

 th_wwp th_rulze

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5232.0

Tony


----------



## Penguingeoff (Oct 21, 2009)

Hope this works. Should be a pic of the V8 (so far). Started about 12 years ago, have been sidetracked. All the other engines are over at our Model Rail track (7 1/4 " gauge), I run them on the sundays we are there. I will try to get photos later this week.
 On the subject of tooling, in the US and UK you guys have stuff we haven't seen in Tassie for years. Cheers, Geoff


----------



## cobra428 (Oct 21, 2009)

Very nice Geoff,
Looks like you need a little oil on those steel parts. Wow, you did the cam.... thats the part that is scaring me but if it takes me 4 or 5 tries what the heck I'm learning. It's not like there is a lot of metal there. Did you use the fixture or indexing?
Tony


----------



## Penguingeoff (Oct 23, 2009)

I used the fixture for the cam. Fixtures for end covers, turning cylinders, Crank chuck and centre for roughing out then between centres. You spend more time making tooling than doing the job.


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 3, 2009)

Geoff,

Welcome aboard! That's amazing stuff there. I'm also looking forward to seeing your build on PM's model lathe. For some silly reason I have a strong urge to order their shaper model...

Damn this metal sickness!!! :big:


----------



## Penguingeoff (Nov 4, 2009)

This is being continued in Works in Progress. See you there. Geoff


----------

